# VirtualGL, TurboVNC & Beryl

## macawgumbo

I am going to attempt to setup virtualgl and turbovnc to use beryl remotely.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I begin with hunting down VirtualGL sources because it isn't in portage.

----------

## macawgumbo

turbojpeg will not compile from source.  will have to try and figure out why.

----------

## kha0s

Hey, I had a dream just about that last night!! Any luck yet?

Keep cool  :Cool: 

----------

